# Any scope recommendations for coon hunting?



## plottman25

What are some good scopes for night hunting? ANd what price ranges are we looking at?


----------



## plottman25

Nobody uses a scope???


----------



## fireretriever

I use one because I like deed coons and sometimes the only way to see their little head when they are hiding it is with one. I use a cheap simmons 3x9 that a friend gave me, it never gets taken off of 3 power and it seems to do the job and has for 10 or more years.


----------



## thomas gose

plottman25 said:


> Nobody uses a scope???



I do! i have a simmons on mine as well 3x9x32 works great.


----------



## Prorain

I always used the old irons for coon don't mind a lil tussle when it hits the dirt,I don't shoot many at all so I try to make it as educating as possible.


----------



## Blue Iron

Prorain said:


> I always used the old irons for coon don't mind a lil tussle when it hits the dirt,I don't shoot many at all so I try to make it as educating as possible.


 
Come on man you know you've got to roll them out alive so them Plotts will have something to fight other than each other!


----------



## Prorain

I keep them trained up on that part so as to protect all them other breeds from getting mawled up by a "COONANATOR"


----------



## Blue Iron

Prorain said:


> I keep them trained up on that part so as to protect all them other breeds from getting mawled up by a "COONANATOR"


 

We need to get together 1 night, I've never hunted with a Plott on coon. Hunted with several on hogs. I'd like to see 1 go.


----------



## plottman25

Prorain said:


> I always used the old irons for coon don't mind a lil tussle when it hits the dirt,I don't shoot many at all so I try to make it as educating as possible.



Im with you, thats why i need a scope. My eyes aint what they used to be and my daddy's are worse lol.
Last 2 or 3 we shot out did not do my dogs any good, they were half dead when they hit the ground.


----------



## daddy88

Any scope, fixed 4 , or 3x9 will work! I wouldn't go over a 32mm ibm. Tho, shine the light take a rest and knock his toes off, you don't need a deer rifle scope and a lot of money spent on one is wasted, so say 60-80 bucks tops I got a konos. 2.5 x32 on mine, its a shot gun scope.


----------



## hollerin big

I got a cheap 3x9 shooters edge ony 22 that works great on whatever I'm huntin and it was only 40 bucks


----------



## fireretriever

I had to get a new scope today. My hunting buddy put my gun on top of the truck the other night and it fell off running about 60. I had to put a new stock and a new scope on it. I went with a cheap BSA 4x32 fixed this time, it only cost me 32bucks.


----------



## DuckHuntin101

BSA red dot you can plum get a coon out with one of them very good for a .22


----------

